# Micro ATX Cabinet under 4k with good cable management features



## bssunilreddy (Feb 9, 2015)

Hai,

I want to buy any Micro ATX Cabinet under 4k with good cable management features.Please reply asap.


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2015)

how about this 
SMARTER DEEPCOOL CASE


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 12, 2015)

topgear said:


> how about this
> SMARTER DEEPCOOL CASE



Is this the lowest price available?
DEEPCOOL SMARTER MICRO ATX / MINI ITX COMPUTER CASE: Amazon.in: Electronics

*www.theitdepot.com/details-Deepcool+Smarter+Micro+ATX+and+Mini-ITX+PC+Case+-+Black_C5P23705.html#


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 12, 2015)

The cooler master N200 is a good option, otherwise if you can find one (and afford it), corsair air 240 is a great chassis.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 12, 2015)

rajan1311 said:


> The cooler master N200 is a good option, otherwise if you can find one (and afford it), corsair air 240 is a great chassis.



DEEPCOOL SMARTER MICRO ATX / MINI ITX COMPUTER CASE is much more cheaper and lighter than the above mentioned two cases.

- - - Updated - - -



topgear said:


> how about this
> SMARTER DEEPCOOL CASE



Thanks TOPGEAR very much.


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 12, 2015)

Well they are just options, its your call at the end. I personally don't like the deep cool's look, find N200 very smart, but a little small. It costs around 3k IIRC.


----------

